# Harman Conquest



## jmonroe (Jan 27, 2017)

Good morning all-

Newbie here with a question it looks like I should have asked before purchasing a used stove.

Bought a Harman Conquest that is set up as rear venting. Was told it could be converted to top venting.
Located the manual online and find no info to do so.

Called the company this morning-already knew they were no longer manufacturing gas from reading here but thought they may still have someone who could help. No such luck-the customer service agent just stated it couldn't be done.

Anyone know if this is correct? Or ideas on where to go for more info?

Thank you!
Julie


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 27, 2017)

Looks like you will have to remove the Flue Cover Weldment (#34) from the TOP of the stove & remove the Flue Collar (#31)the REAR of the stove reposition them into the proper locations - WITH the gaskets (#10)- for your new venting set up. The fasteners are not shown in the schematic (link below), but there are probably at LEAST 4 & maybe as many a 6 screws holding those items in place...

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/65578/Harman-Stove-Company-Conquest-Gas-Stove.html?page=24#manual

If you can post a pic of the top & rear of the stove as they are now, we might be able to help you better...


----------



## jmonroe (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you Bob. I saw all the screws when I bought it and so believed it "could" be done (well, along with the seller telling me so). It sounds like it will just be a point of getting the right parts for it now? Are the gaskets reusable (as long as in usable condition)?

Here are the requested pics-thanks so much for any help


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks. It looks like the entire top weldment needs to be removed in order to access the screws.
The rear is pretty obvious. The gasket between the flue collar & the body may be unserviceable, 
but RTV silicone will work. 
Until you get it apart, the condition of the internal gaskets is an unknown.
Good luck with your project & keep us in the loop. We'll be here if you need more help.


----------



## jmonroe (Jan 27, 2017)

DAKSY said:


> Thanks. It looks like the entire top weldment needs to be removed in order to access the screws.
> The rear is pretty obvious. The gasket between the flue collar & the body may be unserviceable,
> but RTV silicone will work.
> Until you get it apart, the condition of the internal gaskets is an unknown.
> Good luck with your project & keep us in the loop. We'll be here if you need more help.



I got RTV  :D

So, get the weldment off, remove the part screwed on top, swap with the part on the rear, using RTV to seal, replace the top and go...is it really that "easy"? It is what I had thought looking at it (well, except for the RTV) and was just surprised to hear the "Can't do it" from Harmon. Or is that just SOP??


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 27, 2017)

Take your time disassembling the parts & when you remove a part set it in the order that it came off.
Take pix after each part is removed so you put them back the way the were oriented.

Harman was covering their butts. It can be done, but they'd prefer to tell you otherwise so that: 
1. An authorized Harman tech will do the repairs & will sell you the additional parts the you "need," or
2. You will buy a new more expensive unit from their retailer. 
Harman is now owned by HHT & there are a NUMBER of gas stoves offered by them. 

I think you will be OK, but please make sure everything is sealed up tightly. Burning gas yields CO as a by-product & 
you HAVE to make sure that it is exhausted from your living area.


----------



## jmonroe (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you Bob-will definitely be careful! CO was the whole reason we weren't going ventless in the first place after reading here!

I appreciate your knowledge and quick response!!

Julie


----------



## jmonroe (Jan 28, 2017)

So far so good! It has been just as you said Bob  

Here is the top after the flue cover weldment was removed:


----------



## jmonroe (Jan 28, 2017)

And the rear after the flue collar was removed:


----------



## jmonroe (Jan 28, 2017)

The inner piece under the weldment is hinged and just pushes down over the rear hole to allow for top venting:


----------



## jmonroe (Jan 28, 2017)

So the flue gaskets appear to be a thin layer of fiberglass-this is what you're talking about pulling off and just using RTV instead?

There also appears to be a layer of almost mortar like substance under the outside edge of the weldment/collar also. My plan is to clean that up and figured I'd use RTV there also. Sound right?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 28, 2017)

jmonroe said:


> So the flue gaskets appear to be a thin layer of fiberglass-this is what you're talking about pulling off and just using RTV instead?
> 
> There also appears to be a layer of almost mortar like substance under the outside edge of the weldment/collar also. My plan is to clean that up and figured I'd use RTV there also. Sound right?




Sounds like a plan!


----------



## jmonroe (Jan 28, 2017)

DAKSY said:


> Sounds like a plan!



So far a very good plan! Can't thank you enough for walking me thru it Bob. Looks like the only thing now is to get the flames adjusted and "fine tune" it


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 29, 2017)

Lookin GOOD!


----------



## jmonroe (Jan 29, 2017)

DAKSY said:


> Lookin GOOD!



Thank you! I'm happy!  

Today will be reading about hooking it up to the (already installed) thermostat in the room.

In the meantime, already looking at another for my great room. This one will definitely be more work as we will be starting from scratch instead of in an area where there had been a unit installed before (didn't have to cut walls or install much). 

Any idea what manufacturer this is?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 29, 2017)

Nope. No rating plate on it anywhere?


----------



## jmonroe (Jan 29, 2017)

DAKSY said:


> Nope. No rating plate on it anywhere?



Hopefully is-haven't contacted the owner yet as I thought I could figure out the manufacturer and do some reading on them, then decide whether it was worth pursuing. Can't find anything with that big "W" on it though to lead me in the right direction!

I've been surprised the number of times I've called/texted people for info and received a response of "I don't know....come look at it". Not my way of selling things but seems to be the norm here.


----------

